# 2000 Maxima GLE Exhaust measurement



## DJ Audophile (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a 2000 Maxima GLE that recently had the flex pipe on my exhaust snap off causing my exhaust to be really loud. 

I need to get this replaced soon so I can start enjoying my quiet car again.
My main question is am I able to a Universal size flex pipe or do I require a specific pipe size in order to replace it?

If Universal what size is needed?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The problem is have a round section of pipe to install the flex pipe when you cut the old one out; my suggestion would be to take it to a shop that does custom exhaust and see if a section of flexpipe can be welded in to the factory pipe. If not, the pipe, which is actually a catalytic converter, would need to be replaced. A factory "front tube" assy. is around $850, but you can get aftermarket for around $300 from Rockauto.com.


----------

